# Copper 4-Pack (unused) $40



## tmo (Mar 28, 2006)

A few weeks left of riding. Take advantage of this 4-pack pass deal (I never got around to it ;-)

Will consider OBO or a cool trade.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

have you gotten rid of it yet? If not, I'm interested.


----------



## tmo (Mar 28, 2006)

Still have it. Shoot me an email via : tmo (at) anize (dot) org 

Sorry for the delay! I am up in Maine for some Spring paddling now


----------

